
Decentralised and open scientific publishing on blockchain - tilenkranjc
http://go.tilenkranjc.com/dejournal
======
elsen
I want a similar platform with reproducibility built in: your paper gets in
the blockchain, if and only if, its results can be reproduced by other members
("Proof Of Reproducibility").

~~~
tilenkranjc
Wow, that's actually a great idea. I'll start a discussion on this topic on
our slack channel - please join.

------
ribrars
The page got swarmed with trolls, but the idea is interesting.

~~~
tilenkranjc
Thanks for the comment. Just restored the original version, it's beautiful
again =).

------
unboxed_type
Very interesting idea, clearly explained use-cases, thanks!

------
whataretensors
I love this idea.

